# Ecore Vermisstenmeldung



## Wildcard (21. Feb 2007)

Hi, ich kämpfe gerade mit dem Ecore Model für BPEL.
Leider kann ich die ecore nicht öffnen, da:
Resource /org.eclipse.wst.wsdl/src-wsdl/model/wsdl.ecore does not exist.
Nach längerer Suche im Eclipse technology Repository konnte ich die fehlende ecore leider nicht finden.
Ist wohl Teil des WebTools Projects (das ich auch habe) aber entweder die haben die Projektstruktur umgebaut, oder ich bin zu blöd.
Irgendwelche Hinweise zum Verbleib des fehlenden Models?  :cry:


----------



## Guest (4. Mrz 2007)

1. Eclipse mit installiertem BPEL-Plugin aufrufen
2. Wechseln in Plugin-Development Perspektive
3. Navigator/Plugins-Reiter auswählen
4. Projekte für xsd und wsdl und bpel suchen und Rechtsklick "Importieren als Source"

In den Projekten findest du die benötigten *.ecore Dateien.


----------



## Wildcard (4. Mrz 2007)

hmmm, mal danke für die Antwort.
Hab's inzwischen einfach durch auschecken der Projekte aus dem CVS gelöst.
Jetzt hab ich zwar alle Ecores, aber die bpel.genmodel kann ohne Angabe einer sinnvollen Fehlermeldung trotzdem nicht erstellt werden  :x 
Schonmal gemacht und auch eine Antwort darauf?  :wink:


----------

